# CAGES for sale, Los Angeles, CA



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

I just bought some new cages for my residents and rescues, so I have a few things up for sale. They're all in pretty good condition, so if you don't want to spend lots of money these might be a good option for you.  If you would like more details or are interested in purchasing a cage, please send an e-mail to: [email protected]. Thanks and as always, every rat-related purchase goes strictly towards the rescue.  










$25.00 each. These are two separate cages and the actual cages are white. The stand is not included. Each cage is 30 x 18 x 18"H with 7/16" bar spacing. 2 Shelves & 2 Ladders per cage. The door on cage front 10x 12", 2 feeder doors 4x6", 2 feed dishes per cage, and nest box door. The floor and shelves are wire, so I would suggest putting some plastic needle point material over it or something else so the little ones don't get bumblefoot. There is a grate over bottom pan, ABS Plastic Slide out bottom pan. The cage has a Non-Toxic Epoxy powder coated finish.










$50.00 This cage is good for larger rats because the bar spacing is 3/4" wide. You can also line the cage with wire mesh if you want to use it for smaller rats. The base pan is 24" x 24" and the cage is 36" tall. It comes with two shelves and I'll include an igloo, litter pan and food dish as well. 


















$15.00. This is a homemade cylinder cage. It is 36" tall and 18 1/2" in diameter. It has 4 levels but is missing a bottom pan and door fasteners. All can be bought for cheap at a hardware store. If you are interested in this cage I can let you know what you need to make the cage complete. A food dish is included with this cage.


----------

